# What Determines If Pedals Had Trim - 67



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello All,

I am looking at the pedal pads for my 67. None of my pedals had trim plates (stainless trim pieces around the pedal pad), but I don’t know if that is because they fell off or if my car ever came with them. 

Did all cars have them? If not, what determined if the car came with them or not.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

fairly sure it was the power assist option ..

the pads are different ,,,the rubber has a bevel for the trim to set in ....and be flush

Scott


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Correct, Only models with power brakes received this detail.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not in my manual brake 68 GTO. Full pedal trim since the day my dad bought it home from the dealer. 

It was a Decor Group option which was standard on the GTOs. 
https://forums.maxperformanceinc.com/forums/showthread.php?817130&p=5871263#post5871263


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

O52 said:


> Not in my manual brake 68 GTO. Full pedal trim since the day my dad bought it home from the dealer.
> 
> It was a Decor Group option which was standard on the GTOs.
> https://forums.maxperformanceinc.com/forums/showthread.php?817130&p=5871263#post5871263



x2. My '68 Lemans has them, manual brakes & 3-speed manual trans.

They are a trim piece that goes over the rubber pad. OPGI offers them in their catalog if you want to add them to any existing factory brake/clutch/e-brake/gas pedal. I just ordered a set of factory style pads and will reuse my trim pieces. OPGI also has another replacement pad, but the trim pieces will not fit as stated in their catalog. I am sure most Pontiac parts suppliers will have them, but make sure you get a factory type pad/pedal.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I think this chat is about '67


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't speak on '68 and it could possibly be related to the Decor Group Option. 
They list "Moldings" but not which, so I would defer to my never say never quote on anything Pontiac  

I do know for sure it was part of the PB option in '66 & '67.
Below images are from the '66 Accessories Brochure.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

This is a screenshot of a 67 GTO build sheet, in 67 power brake cars were the only GTOs produced with the pedal trim, my 66 also has power brakes and this trim, This car was built at the Pontiac, MI plant


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks 05GTO. That helps. I did read in the other forum that the idea it came on all cars was from 68 forward. 

My car didn’t have power brakes, but I am adding them. That said, I will leave the trim off. That is just a few bucks I can save. 

Thanks everyone for your responses.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Point taken Scott.

I think I found the answer in the 67 Accessorizer Booklet.

Under the 414 Pedal Trim package it lists _Only on 223 without 502 (Pwr Brakes), 521 (Disc Brakes), and 064 (Decor Group)_
So, if you had a Firebird you could order any of the four options above (414/502/521/064) and receive the pedal trim plates.

Would that mean it was stock on all other Pontiac/Tempest/LeMans/GTO models?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

O52 said:


> Would that mean it was stock on all other Pontiac/Tempest/LeMans/GTO models?


I believe it would be available on the 233 Tempest, 235 Tempest Custom and 237 Tempest LeMans, But not the 242 GTO.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I think this chat is about '67


OK, a little more research from the Restoration Guide by Zazarine that may help to clarify the trim plate uses on which pedals & years. This may help others.

Page 215 - photo of pedals having the trim plates. 1964-67 Park Brake pad with trim, Power Brake pad with trim, 1964-70 Clutch & Brake pads with trim.

No trim plate used for 1964.

Pedal Trim plates were used on GTO's with power brakes. 1966 manual trans cars used Trim plate Part No. 9775737. 1967 manual trans used Trim plate Part No. 9778267. Automatic trans pedal pads used Trim plate Part No. 977556 which was used for both years.

1966-67 E-brake pedal pad trim plate used Trim plate Part No. 9781281

1968-1970 manual trans pedals used Trim plate Part No. 9778267. Automatic trans Trim plate Part No. 9788316. Zazarine does not state if the trim plates were exclusive to the power brake application, but as I mentioned earlier, my '68 Lemans has them - manual trans/brakes.

1968-70 E-brake is a little interesting. Parking brake pedal pad was the same for 1968-69, but the 1970 was different having the word "PARK" embossed on the pad. Trim plate was used on all 1968 & early 1969 GTO's equipped with power brakes. Trim plate Part No. 9781281 (same as 1966-67) was used for 1968-69. Zazarine states that a Dealer Service Bulletin dated 2/24/69 noted that the trim plate was deleted from production and was not used at all for 1970.

On the gas pedal, all I could find was that the trim plate was used on 1964-70 automatic cars and was an assembly (pedal pad with trim plate).

:thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The first-gen GTO's and LeMans had the trim plates on the pedals if you ordered power brakes. If it came with manual brakes, you got plain rubber pads with no trim. I've been looking at and driving these cars for over 40 years, and have never seen different UNLESS the trim plates were added for cosmetic reasons. (I added them to my manual brake '65 over 35 years ago for $1 with junkyard parts.)


----------



## AZgoatguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Very interesting. I like the way this thread evolved... learned something new, something more. My '64 GTO with power brakes has the square Park Brake pad without trim, and the clutch and brake pads are with trim; these two matching closely the trim on the gas pedal. This is what the goat came with when I bought it in December 1968... it was only four years old then - sheese! Good for PontiacJim going to the The Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964-1970 by Paul Zazarine, a great resource though the years. If you don't have one, I recommend you get one, they pop up on eBay.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Agreed that the Restoration Guide is a great resource and is better than any other published work, but it does have some errors and is heavily slanted towards the 64-67 models of which Zazazrine and Roberts were most familiar with. 
Written in the early eighties and revised 10 years later, the amount of information available now would require a second revision which unfortunately will probably never happen. 
This thread about the trim plates is a great example. By stating that the trim plates were part of the power brake option, the guide doesn't say that they were added with other options too, as I mentioned above.


----------



## ralph7 (Aug 3, 2019)

Does anyone know who sells either the trim or the whole trimmed gas pedal for the '65 GTO?
I put the trim on my 3 other pedals and like it, just need to do the accelerator.
Don't see it in any of my (3) aftermarket Pontiac catalogs.


----------

